# Furniture for Momma is gonna be the end of me.



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2015)

Now that the coffee table is assembled and ready to stick in the corner it's on the the next part of Momma's new living room furniture. A pair of end tables for either side of the new couch. Yesterday afternoon I grabbed the pile of pieces and cut the tenons on the ends of the parts that needed them and punched mortises into the legs for the lower stretcher/platform/whatever you call it, I cut 1/2 inch notches into the legs the height of my stock, drilled the underside of that part with my pocket hole jig and dry fit everything. This morning I got it all glued up, went to breakfast while it dried and then got it cleaned up, the square pegs in it and the top pegged on. I still have to cut the mortises for the second table and the nice thing is the first one showed me some spots I need to change a bit and some fit to tweak to make it go together just a bit easier. Style wise I think it goes pretty well with the coffee table and should match the couch quite well also.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2015)

Nicely done....what's the dimensions?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Nicely done....what's the dimensions?



The top is 12 1/2 x 22 and it stands 28 inches tall to tuck under the edge of the couch I'm going to be building.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2015)

I need to see this couch build topic when you do it...I want to see if I can hack up my couch into a reclining love seat thingee...


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I need to see this couch build topic when you do it...I want to see if I can hack up my couch into a reclining love seat thingee...



You'll see it. If I get done what I need to do for paying customers I hope to start on it next week. I have all the pieces cut, Just need to start laying out all the mortise and tenon work. That one will take me a while...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice looking tables Colin. 

Better watch out though - next she'll be saying _"Sweeeet hearrrrrrt! We need an additional room on the house. . . "_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Nice looking tables Colin.
> 
> Better watch out though - next she'll be saying _"Sweeeet hearrrrrrt! We need an additional room on the house. . . "_.



Our lot isn't big enough for that. Although in 3-4 years when we can sell our house and move to the country.......

Actually, I've already figured out how I want to build my new house at that point. I'm going to use my sawmill and build a timber frame structure. One of my friends is building one and I can have all his jigs and fixtures when he's done with it. I will however buy a chain mortiser, This flippin' weirdo is cutting all his mortises and tenons by hand and I don't want to have to factor Rotator Cuff surgery into the costs of a new house.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2015)

Here we go on the other half of the pair, Mortises cut/drilled and ready to assemble. You can also see how I drilled the pocket holes for the underside of the lower platform. I'll plug the holes afterwards with some maple dowel.

I do have to say I was glad I picked up the Jet JBM-5 Mortising machine off craigslist. Got a heck of a deal and it sure makes consistent repeatable holes fairly easy as long as you take the time do the setup and get things square from the get go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Our lot isn't big enough for that. Although in 3-4 years when we can sell our house and move to the country.......
> 
> Actually, I've already figured out how I want to build my new house at that point. I'm going to use my sawmill and build a timber frame structure. One of my friends is building one and I can have all his jigs and fixtures when he's done with it. I will however buy a chain mortiser, This flippin' weirdo is cutting all his mortises and tenons by hand and I don't want to have to factor Rotator Cuff surgery into the costs of a new house.



I've used a chain mortiser before that's the only way to go. I also used Timberlinx connectors - not sure if the company is still in business. I still have my Timberlinx jig and a hundred connectors or so (not for sale though). You might want to join the Timber Framer's Guild now and start keeping an eye out for tools such as the chain mortiser, 16" Makita saw, Timberlinx jigs etc. because they and all manner of TF tools come up for sale on the TFG forum frequently. Also, you can fabricate a homemade mortiser for little of nothing that isn't a whole lot slower than the more expensive chain mortiser:

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2015)

Whack, smack, bing, bang, boom and table number 2 is all put together. I'll still have to spend some time sanding before a finish is applied but there's a pair of tables for the ends of the couch that'll be my next big build. C and C are always appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2015)

They're really attractive Colin. She'll probably keep you around for a while.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2015)

Great looking tables Colin! You'd better get them out of the store before someone makes an offer on them. Telling your wife she was outbid is just a bad plan

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

